# Stink mouth



## Scooter's_Mom (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm at my wits end and need some suggestions. Scooter has been dealing with something going on in his mouth now for about 2 months. (ackground-We adopted him from a nearby shelter almost 6 years ago and at that time, he only had 6 teeth. Apparently, his mouth was not in good shape when he was surrendered and the shelter vet pulled all but those 6.) 

He has done fine on a dry kibble (Victor-it's a tiny kibble) up until just recently. About 2 months ago, I noticed he started having an odor in his mouth so we saw our vet. He thought it was a piece of string or yarn that got wrapped around one of his canines. He removed it, gave us antibiotics and a short course of pain med since an ulcer had formed on the gum. Scooter recovered in short order, but only for a short time. Within 2 weeks, the odor was back and so off we went again. This time, it was an abscessed tooth. It was so stinky that I had to put Scooter in the back seat and still had drive with the windows down--I was gagging terribly and it's only a 5 minute drive from the vet to home. So, we do the pre-op blood work and get him scheduled for a dental and tooth removal. More antibiotics and he seemed to recover just fine....for another couple of weeks or so. The odor was back so I called and talked to the Doc and had my son take him in. This time, a tooth fell out during the exam :afraid: He now has only 2 teeth left and is on soft food only. Doc mentioned the possibility of oral cancer but also thought that it appeared to be more like a burn wanted to treat it for infection and follow up in a week. I followed up in the prescribed week and it seemed to be healing up. He no longer felt like there was a possibility of cancer since the ulcers were healing. The smell was still there so I did ask for something to rinse his mouth with since the odor was killing me. It's not working.... 

I'm sitting here, with Scooter about 18 inches from me and I can still smell his mouth. I opted to look in his mouth with a light and can still see tissue that appears dead. There are areas of tissue that are red/glossy in color that had previously been covered in the dead/stinky/white tissue so those seem to be healing. But the odor....

As anyone else dealt with canine oral cancer? Odorous? I'm at the point of seeking a 2nd opinion but I don't want to over-react either. I can't tell if it's just me (I have a super sniffer) or if this is just a process and we need to wait it out.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

My late Jupiter went through a phase in which his mouth was disgustingly smelly. A dental seemed to deal with it, it came back, and it seemed he had pockets that were collecting food. I needed to brush his teeth, which at that point had become a struggle, but more importantly oral rinses helped a great deal. These can be introduced with syringes and they are meant to be swallowed. 

If you can manage it, a trip to a canine dentist/ veterinary school might be in order.


----------



## Scooter's_Mom (Feb 1, 2012)

No canine dentists or vet school in our area without traveling several hours. It's 2 hours either direction to the nearest large city. Doc did give me some liquid to dilute and use with a syringe as a rinse. Same ingredient that I'm finding in other canine oral rinses online. It's terribly hard to do, but I'm managing to get it done. 

I'm thinking there's more going on but am having a hard time thinking about it possibly being worse case scenario. 

I wonder if a different antibiotic might help? We have used clyndamyacin drops all 3 times. I'm wondering if there might be something even more broad spectrum? 

I guess I'm going to load the boy up in the morning and see if my old vet can get us in. We only changed because we moved and with my work, it became an issue to get back that way for office visits.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

Marialydia's post about the lodged food would make some sense...what with the extraction recently done. There might be a soft pocket yet at the site.

I'm glad you are taking him to your other vet, just for the peace of mind.

Hope it's good news.


----------



## Scooter's_Mom (Feb 1, 2012)

*Update*

We rode the distance "back home" to our old vet. Wish now that I'd just taken off from work and saw him for this in the first place. Not that we don't love our "new" vet, but old Doc just seemed more proactive. One attempt to look into Scooter's mouth elicited a pretty good attempt to bite back at the hand touching him. Doc had to work pretty hard to get in and get a good look. His first words were, "I'm pretty sure it's fibrosarcoma, but......" So, we have meds to help reduce the swelling and inflammation and call back in a week with an update. Doc can/will do biopsy at that time if I choose so that we know for sure. He has treated this form of cancer before and while all documentation I could scan really quick says that it is slow growing, Doc says it almost always comes back. If we are diagnosed, we will basically have 3 options-1) try and remove enough tissue to rid of it, 2) leave it and make him comfortable, 3) :crying: 

This vet was who had to help my Max to the bridge and I trust his opinion. 

At this point, we are just asking for good thoughts and prayers. I want my boy to feel better.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

So sorry. Your family and Scooter are in my prayers.

I suppose you will opt for the biopsy? to help make your decision? Or..not really necessary.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh dear. 

At least you have some good palliative care to tide you over until you take a decision. The anti-inflammatories will no doubt make Scooter far more comfortable. 

Then you can look more clearly at your options and at Scooter's quality of life. 

In the meantime cuddle him and enjoy his presence.


----------



## Scooter's_Mom (Feb 1, 2012)

marialydia said:


> quality of life.


For sure. With all of our furbabies, we've always opted for quality, not quantity. Not a lot of babies in a shelter end up in a home where they get pampered every 6 weeks at the groomers (with baths and such between grooms), fed the best food I can buy, sleeps in a king size bed, has all the toys they could ever want, their own spot on the sofa with their own blankie, etc, etc...

We've had him almost 6 years and those have been some pretty darned good years for him.

We will go ahead an pursue the biopsy just so that we know 100% what we are dealing with. Just in case....


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am sending Texas-sized positive hope and prayers your way that the sample is benign.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

How old is Scooter? I know you've had him 6 years.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It's hard making those last decisions for our loved companions, even while we are doing everything we can to keep them with us and pain free..........hugs, hope, and happy days to you and Scooter.


----------



## Scooter's_Mom (Feb 1, 2012)

Beautiful Blue said:


> How old is Scooter? I know you've had him 6 years.


Based on what the paperwork from the shelter says, he'll be 10 late fall/early winter. He was "4 years, 3 days" when we got him but I'm sure that was just a guesstimate. At that time, the shelter vet caught him up on vaccines, neutered him and pulled all but 6 teeth. We haven't ever really celebrated a birthday of sorts for him (or any of the furkids) because they get just about whatever they want anytime at all. We try to make life a celebration.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am sorry you are faced with such a daunting diagnosis. I hope it proves operable and manageable, and that you have more years together ahead, but it must be good to know that whatever happens he has had six very happy years, where every day has been a celebration.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm glad that you were able to go back to your old vet and get Scooter more effective treatment so he'll get at least some temporary relief while you wait for a definitive diagnosis so you can make the right decision. (((HUGS))) this is not easy.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

Scooter's_Mom said:


> Based on what the paperwork from the shelter says, he'll be 10 late fall/early winter. He was "4 years, 3 days" when we got him but I'm sure that was just a guesstimate. At that time, the shelter vet caught him up on vaccines, neutered him and pulled all but 6 teeth. We haven't ever really celebrated a birthday of sorts for him (or any of the furkids) because they get just about whatever they want anytime at all. We try to make life a celebration.


One has to wonder - with what is called a slow cancer - if he might have had it even back then (if, indeed, it is cancer) 

What possible reason would there be for a 4 year old young dog to need all but 6 of his teeth removed. 

Very sad. It makes me smile though to get a mental picture of what his life has been like with you wonderful folks these past 6 years.


----------



## Scooter's_Mom (Feb 1, 2012)

Beautiful Blue said:


> One has to wonder - with what is called a slow cancer - if he might have had it even back then (if, indeed, it is cancer)
> 
> What possible reason would there be for a 4 year old young dog to need all but 6 of his teeth removed.
> 
> Very sad. It makes me smile though to get a mental picture of what his life has been like with you wonderful folks these past 6 years.


We've had similar wonders ourselves. We have had all sorts of thoughts about what his life was like before he was surrendered. However, up until just recently, he has been relatively healthy other than the pre-adoption stuff that was going on. He did have kennel cough when we got him (undiagnosed until my vet looked at him) and just about this time last year, we noticed a lump growing around his armpit. The lump cleared with antibiotics and only a slight recurrence just recently that cleared again with one of the rounds of AB for the mouth.

We took our youngest 2 legged kid out for his birthday last night. While we were out shopping, I stopped in a big box pet supply store to look around. I walked out depressed since I couldn't find a single thing that Scooter could find joy in. I've always been able to find some type of chew toy or a new cuddly baby to pack around.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Sending you and Scooter lots of love and prayers :love2: :love2: :love2:


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

You and Scooter are in my prayers ((HUGS))


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am sorry this is happening to you and Scooter.

Those decisions are so hard to make. You are a very caring parent and I am sure you will make the best one for your baby.

When they stop enjoying the little things in life, it's our responsability to decide when the line between happiness and suffering has been crossed.

I will be thinking of you and hoping for the best.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

Dechi said:


> I am sorry this is happening to you and Scooter.
> 
> Those decisions are so hard to make. You are a very caring parent and I am sure you will make the best one for your baby.
> 
> ...


Nicely said. And isn't it usually not a nice, straight line that separates the two, 
but a zig-zaggy length of string 
making the decision harder.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Sorry to hear of this news! All the best and thinking of you as you go through making the hard decisions around Scooter's health!


----------



## Scooter's_Mom (Feb 1, 2012)

*Going back to the vet this morning....*

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but the background is here, rather than re-write it. 

Scooter has been having more issues, mainly his mouth is having more lesions, more often. He has been having some very loose stools that have had me concerned. He has also had periods of lethargy and felt like he was running a slight fever. He was well enough to visit his groomer yesterday to get all prettied up for Christmas, however, as soon as he got out of my car, he immediately stopped (in the garage) and proceeded to have nothing but a liquid bloody stool. Nothing but liquid, bright red. I called my vet, got the answering machine so I messaged him via FB about getting in this morning. They will see us today They open in about 5 minutes so we'll be heading there shortly. I'm hoping this is something another round of antibiotics will take care of. I trust Doc and will do as he suggests, regardless of his suggestion at this time.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh my prayers poor little thng


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I hope the vets can make him more comfortable - poor him and poor you.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh I am so sorry for you having to deal with Scooter's problems at this time of the year. I know you have given Scooter the best of everything, and I think that you are starting to see the signs that we never want to see. Hugs to you, and ear scritches for Scooter.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

This just breaks my heart for you..............Hugs and comfort for you and Scooter.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Hugs to you and little Scooter and prayers on the biopsy results.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I wish for you strength and peace


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

So sorry this is happening. Gentle hugs.


----------

